# Pics from the last storm with the MJ



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

The last storm that came through MI a week ago, dumped a solid 8" where i'm at. Then with the blowing and drifting there were some nearly 3' high drifts.

Video: http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2z53iis&s=5


----------

